# O1 steel cleaver with Badoek wooden scales.



## gemeengoed (Jan 28, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/Ze8Q8

this wood comes out beautiful when polished and oiled with linseed oil. quite fond of it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 28, 2016)

That's a wood that I haven't worked with, I like the look of it. The whole cleaver came out real nice, congrats.


----------



## gemeengoed (Jan 29, 2016)

correction: it's called Padouk or Padoek, class 1 and almost no shrinking. bright red when freshly cut but turns coffee brown in sunlight.


----------

